# Male guinea pigs need new loving homes



## Bunnyham (Dec 21, 2008)

1 - 2 Year old male guinea pigs needing new homes. Smooth coated boys. None of them are bonded together. Colours include brown/white, black, brown. All friendly & healthy. Free to loving permanent Homes.Please contact me if genuinly interested.
thankyou


----------

